# I don't know where to start



## new-Irish (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm a 20 year old student based in Dublin and really just want to leave this plave for good. The emerald isle has nothing for me here anymore and I need to expand. But the only problem is I have no idea how to start. I was born in Amsterdam and my birth cert is Dutch so I have dual citizenship, but I dont know what I can do with it. I really just want to go traveling anywhere as soon as possible. I dont mind having to survive on bare minimum for a little while. So basically im just looking for tips/hints on how to get started, make friends and just try start my own adventure  any feedback would be much appreciated


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

where is your current residency, NL?


----------



## new-Irish (Jun 25, 2014)

Im in Dublin. I was born in Amsterdam but was brought back to Dublin before I turned one, so ive been in Ireland all my life basically. I just want out in the cheapest and quickest way possible


----------



## Complexity (Mar 11, 2014)

Well you have an EU passport so no problems there. You can basically just turn up there.

However if I were you I'd look for a job there. Expat jobs, Eures job portal, indeed are all good places to start.

Research areas, cost of living etc.

If you can, you should go for a visit and look around.


----------



## new-Irish (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it that easy? 
im visiting in August but to be honest, I probably wont come back home. 
Is there amount of money reccomended to bring over in order to survive untill I a get a job? 
Thank you so much for responding


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes, atleast in theory it should be an easy process:

- Check this page regarding working elsewhere in the EU: Your Europe - Citizens - EUROPA
- The Dutch Immigration & Naturalisation Department IND (fill in the tool/form):
https://ind.nl/EN/individuals/eu

Ofcourse you'd still need to prepare well and think about were you want to live, how you will pay the expenses while you are looking for work etc.


----------

